# DVR 510 Last Legs???



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

I sent this email to Customer support last night, but I wanted to see if any of you have had similar situations. Something I didn't include in the email was that its running software version 368 (I think I'm at work and I'm not quite sure).

_I'm currently having some problems with my Dish DVR 510 Receiver. Last week every once in a while when I'd hit the skip back or skip forward buttons the TV screen would turn either Green or Purple and the 510 would shut down. It would then have to re-aquire the satellite signal and download the guide. This would happen either when I was watching a live program or when watching something recorded on the DVR.

Last night things got worse. I went to watch something that I had recorded previously and almost all the recorded shows were gone. I went from 80 hrs of programing to 11. Then today after work I went to check what was left and it was gone also. It now says that there is 93.8 hours available, but there is nothing on the DVR screen.

I've also lost the timers that I had set up. While I was looking for the model number of the receiver I noticed that there is a fan in the back, and it looks like it is behind the hard drive. I noticed that it was not turning. I don't know if its temperature sensitive or if its supposed to be always on, but it was not on when I was looking.

I've tried doing the suggested fixes for the video and audio probems, ie turning off the receiver and unplugging it, and also removing the smart card. I've also verified that the receiver was plugged into the phone line.

Please let me know what I should do from here. I've been a happy customer of the Dishnetwork service and don't want this to turn into something that changes that feeling.

Thank you,_

So do you think my receiver is toast?? And what are my chances of getting E* to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I assume your warranty has expired. Do you currently have the Dish protection plan (monthly insurance)? If you don't I'd get it now, then you should get it replaced - I think it costs $5.99/month now.


----------



## albinab (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,
I am having the same problems - sudden reboot as I try to watch a recorded show, and also disappearing recordings. First time I had a lot of stuff disappear, but the "recording time remaining" was still low, so I thought it could be recovered. Alas, the only change on reboot was the remaining time resetting to a larger value. Since then we had it happen twice more. When I called tech support after the 3rd time, they told me "Well, we can send you a new receiver but they are all having the same problems, so you should just wait until our tech support works out a software patch". Looking at what I see here, I should not have taken that at a face value.
This whole thing for us started with the DST shift and timers going crazy (winding back an hour on every reboot, so some ended up 3 hours back). We dealt with that by switching everything to manual timers, because those were the only ones not being wound back. Then the disappearing problem started, and now sudden reboots - we get them every evening this week! 
I just can't believe that everyone is having these problems AND these guys are still in business! Any advice?
Albina


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Those are the same problems I had with a 2-year-old 721 receiver last month, just after a software upgrade was sent. I did manage to get my recordings back a couple of times after rebooting, but the machine would reboot itself after 20 minutes and I'd lose them all again. After those couple of times, rebooting didn't get any recordings back.

I called tech support after about a week of messing around with it, and they sent me a refurb unit (arrived 2 days later) which has worked fine ever since.

I never got a message about the hard drive failing, but when I couldn't pause or rewind live TV and no recordings showed in my list or could be made, it seemed probable to me that the HD was failing/gone.

E* techs were very kind through the whole process of exchanging the old 721 and reauthorizing the "new" one.

Don't know if that's of any help, but you should certainly be able to get a refurb unit to replace one with problems.

Finniganps's tip about signing up for the Dish Protection Plan first is always a good idea to save money.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

finniganps said:


> I assume your warranty has expired. Do you currently have the Dish protection plan (monthly insurance)? If you don't I'd get it now, then you should get it replaced - I think it costs $5.99/month now.


I doubt that's going to solve much being that this is a software issue above anything else. You're just going to get another 5xx that'll likely end up doing the same thing (which I why I don't bother complaining about mine--really no point)


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

catnap1972 said:


> I doubt that's going to solve much being that this is a software issue above anything else. You're just going to get another 5xx that'll likely end up doing the same thing (which I why I don't bother complaining about mine--really no point)


I have been online a lot about another receiver(our 921) and those issues, now I find one of our 508s has lost it's coolness. All the problems mentioned here, and now I have 3 recording left. (Protecting them did no good - and one of the 3 remaining recordings wasn't even something I record. At the time change, I was getting incorrect programs, then that corrected. We focused so much on the upstairs unit, that I didn't realize how critical this was becoming with my 508. (and it was replaced once -)

Does anyone know when a real fix is going to happen, or do we toss in the towel?
dish since 1996, hate to change, but reaching a breaking point....
thanks


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Ooh lookie--another crash...gee this is fun!


----------



## mrjosh (Apr 22, 2007)

And here I thought I was the only one with this problem. Dish told me they can't send me a new receiver because they were working on the problem. Guess I'll just deal with it. I haven't lost ALL my recordings, but they mysteriously seem to disappear at random.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

catnap1972 said:


> Ooh lookie--another crash...gee this is fun!


yeap I just had that fun 2 mins ago. YAY! 

hit rewind bam purple screen-dvr shut off.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

On my 721 it happens every time I try to access the interactive weather. I thought maybe the last software upgrade would help. E*'s solution is to replace it with a 625 receiver which has a DVR fee. I know it has two tv outputs but I only have one tv.


----------

